# So i thought this WAS the month



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

specs silver diesel convenience package and navigation 

Last month I was quoted 23,850 includes 1500 rebate


But the dealer is telling me about the great deals this month im quoted 24,450


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

so much for that GREAT sale that they were having compared to last month lolol


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Huh...

Chevrolet's price for that exact build right now is $24,245. $1,750 cash back and $990 "Open House Discount" looking on their website.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

by me its 24,745

But still last month there was only 1500 in rebates this month there is 2240 in rebates yet the car is more.


im finally test driving the forte 5 loaded now that we have a weekend coming without snow.


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

From your quotes:
Last month: $23,850 + $1,500 = $25,350
This month: $24,450 + $2,240 = $26,690

Did GM really raise the price of the car by $1,340? Seems like a large jump in MSRP for one month.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

LemonGolf said:


> From your quotes:
> Last month: $23,850 + $1,500 = $25,350
> This month: $24,450 + $2,240 = $26,690
> 
> Did GM really raise the price of the car by $1,340? Seems like a large jump in MSRP for one month.


MSRP has not changed. The price he was quoted previously was below MSRP (by a fairly large margin) including rebates. GM shifted around their incentives this month, and it sounds like his dealership is taking advantage of the shifting and trying to squeeze a bit more money out of him.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Exactly what panjet is saying. I have 3 quotes last month from 3 dealers. This month those same dealers are higher then last. 

I am in no rush so the waiting game will continue. My current car is being sold to a neighbor at the end of the month and at that point I'll drive my fun turbo dodge turbo minivan


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I wish I could be as patient as you guys. I ran out and ordered one and paid more than that. I am thoroughly enjoying it so I guess its OK in the end.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the wonderful, crazy, and misleading world of marketing.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm only seeing $1250 in rebates on chevy's website.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

diesel said:


> I'm only seeing $1250 in rebates on chevy's website.


That's for the LS. 

All of the others are $1,750 "cash back" plus an "Open House Discount" which seems to vary by location. I priced out my build and it came to about $1,000 in my area for a total of ~$2,750 off of MSRP.

Good thing my dealer got me mine for $4k off MSRP.

These shifting rebates at the manufacturer level make things complicated at the retail level. The GM incentives are better now than they've been for months, but the dealer prices seem to be higher. When I bought mine in November, GM had $2,000 cash on the hood of the diesel, and my dealer matched it for a total of $4,000 off MSRP. Now, the GM incentives add up to about $2,750 off the same build, but the dealer discount is less, so the bottom line is actually higher.

For the shopper who isn't paying attention, it's easy for the dealer to say GM is having a great sale this month with amazing rebates, which is true, but then the dealer eliminates their own discounts and makes more money.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Great explanation panjet


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

This is also the month that Federal Tax return checks come in in earnest. Dealers are revising their prices in anticipation for demand.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

GM Card top-offs also expired with February. So even if the March incentives are goosed a little, and even if the dealers are still just as willing to discount, it makes more sense for me to have already bought.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So here is the dealers response. "Last month there were more rebates and incentives that gm took away this month."


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> So here is the dealers response. "Last month there were more rebates and incentives that gm took away this month."


Tell them they're a lying sack and walk.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Im not worried panjet I am no rush next month is the auto show so there will be discounts there and who knows what else might interest me 

But it sucks when its a point blank lie


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> Im not worried panjet I am no rush next month is the auto show so there will be discounts there and who knows what else might interest me
> 
> But it sucks when its a point blank lie


There are definitely varying levels of quality in salespeople.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

PanJet said:


> That's for the LS.
> 
> All of the others are $1,750 "cash back" plus an "Open House Discount" which seems to vary by location. I priced out my build and it came to about $1,000 in my area for a total of ~$2,750 off of MSRP.
> 
> ...


I doublechecked: 2014 Cruze Diesel Automatic is only 1250



Open House Price
$23,711*
Includes $1,250 Cash Back


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

diesel said:


> I doublechecked: 2014 Cruze Diesel Automatic is only 1250
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh, maybe this month is more regional.

I'm using their "Build & Price" tool, and every time I click on any model besides LS I get $1,750 cash back. 

When I price mr overkill's build, I get: 

MSRP: $26,985 
Open House Cash Allowance: $1,750
Open House Discount: $990
Final Price: $24,245


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Huh, maybe this month is more regional.
> 
> I'm using their "Build & Price" tool, and every time I click on any model besides LS I get $1,750 cash back.
> 
> ...


I was wondering about that. This would be the first time I've noticed differences by region.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So one of the local dealers "suddenly" is able to offer better pricing lol. 23,700. Dosent have anything to do with it being closer to the end of the month does it


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

so the crystal red has started to really grow on me and I contact a local dealer that has close to the options I want. they said they can get one exactly configured the way I want. Ok I ask how much " I donno first we have to figure out what we are going to charge you to get the car first do you wanna leave a deposit in the mean time " 


boy oh boy I tell ya


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> " I donno first we have to figure out what we are going to charge you to get the car first do you wanna leave a deposit in the mean time "
> 
> 
> boy oh boy I tell ya


Could be after 3.5 months they are getting accustomed to the tire kicking and figure you won't buy it anyway. 
You could have custom ordered the car how you wanted it and had it by now.

Wait a few more months and this version of the Cruze is going to be out of production anyway.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> Could be after 3.5 months they are getting accustomed to the tire kicking and figure you won't buy it anyway.
> You could have custom ordered the car how you wanted it and had it by now.
> 
> Wait a few more months and this version of the Cruze is going to be out of production anyway.


It'll be interesting to see if there are any leftover '14 CTDs long enough to get good discounts when the model year changes over.

I expect very little changes if any between the '14 and '15 Cruze, especially since the '15 will be the last of the first gen Cruze. They might shuffle around option packages a bit and that's about it.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Not the same dealer it's a "fresh inquiry"


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> so the crystal red has started to really grow on me and I contact a local dealer that has close to the options I want. they said they can get one exactly configured the way I want. Ok I ask how much " I donno first we have to figure out what we are going to charge you to get the car first do you wanna leave a deposit in the mean time "
> 
> 
> boy oh boy I tell ya


Just give them a blank check, that ought to do lol


----------

